

New York City taxi trips - knowtheory
https://www.mapbox.com/blog/nyc-taxi/

======
stereo
It would be interesting to run something like
[http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/That_Shouldnt_Be_Possible](http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/That_Shouldnt_Be_Possible)
on the data, and aggregate the results to detect segments where OpenStreetMap
data is likely to be wrong.

~~~
enf
It certainly would. In this case we could detect missing roads but not
incorrect tagging or connectivity, since we only have the start and end points
of each trip, not the route in between.

